# 25lbs of smoked Albacore Tuna.



## mike johnson (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's about 25lbs of fresh albacore tuna fresh out of the brine. 












image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2015





Here it is all smoked up. I used a light flavor brine so the tuna is the main star. It is delicious. 












image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 29, 2015


----------



## killerkoff (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks great Mike!
what flavor smoke/brine?
Never done tuna before I would assume you wouldn't because it's awesome I love it with a super light seare and soy and wasabi[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh wow!  I'll bet that is amazingly good!


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 30, 2015)

Great looking Tuna


----------



## alan123 (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks great!  Tuna is without a doubt my favorite type of smoked fish and I love smoked salmon.

I don't mean to pry but having 25lbs and your location did you get to catch the tuna yourself or did you find a good buy?


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 31, 2015)

I was able to buy 4 fish totaling 96 lbs. for $1.75 a lb. I actually used a store bought brine that was for trout. It had powdered honey in it and I liked the idea of just a touch of extra sweetness from the honey to bring out the great flavor of the tuna. It worked out perfect. I used peach pellets in my amnps.


----------



## alan123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mike Johnson said:


> I was able to buy 4 fish totaling 96 lbs. for $1.75 a lb. I actually used a store bought brine that was for trout. It had powdered honey in it and I liked the idea of just a touch of extra sweetness from the honey to bring out the great flavor of the tuna. It worked out perfect. I used peach pellets in my amnps.



That sounds like a great buy on tuna!  I live down around Longview, Wa and would love to search for tuna around that price, I would do the same as you did.  Did you buy off the dock or was it "from a friend" type of buy?  Again not trying to pry, if I can find tuna close to that price if would load up, smoke some and put some in the freezer, also I would be happy to drive to the coast for that price.

Thanks again,
Alan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks great Mike! Are you going to can it up? That is a great price, selling off the docks here in Oregon for $3+ a pound non-dressed weight.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 31, 2015)

Alan123 said:


> Mike Johnson said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to buy 4 fish totaling 96 lbs. for $1.75 a lb. I actually used a store bought brine that was for trout. It had powdered honey in it and I liked the idea of just a touch of extra sweetness from the honey to bring out the great flavor of the tuna. It worked out perfect. I used peach pellets in my amnps.
> ...















image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Aug 31, 2015







This is the guy I got it from. He was at 2$ a lb. for whole fish the last time I checked. 





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Mike! Are you going to can it up? That is a great price, selling off the docks here in Oregon for $3+ a pound non-dressed weight.




I caned up about 30 qts. There is nothing like home canned tuna.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 31, 2015)

Mike Johnson said:


> I caned up about 30 qts. There is nothing like home canned tuna.



Agreed! We have 6 cases of 1/2 pints that should get is through the winter. Gonna need some more next summer!


----------



## alan123 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you very much Mike!  I have sent a email to him and hope to load up, I do love albacore tuna steaks.   

Thanks again for the help, I hope thing go well with the tuna.

Alan


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 31, 2015)

No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 1, 2015)

MJ. Looks delicious !


----------

